# Tracking down a rabbits owner from a ring number?? Help!!



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

A bit of background info so you get the idea. Its a bit long winded but please stick with it!

I work in a pet shop. A couple of weeks ago our resident rabbit was taken ill so the lady that I work with took him up to the vets. While she was there a lady ran in with a white rabbit and she had just found in a supermarket car park, but couldn't stay as she was off to stay with her daughter. So the lady I work with took him off her and took him in to see the vet!

Now his face was a complete mess! To look at him you couldn't see his eyes, they were matted over. In fact the vet didn't think there would be any when he started to peel the fur away. However he did but the were so badly infected puss was literally pouring out of his eyes!  All the fur was cut away and he was given an antibiotic injection and gave us some baytrill and eye drops to put in. Throughout that week he was taken back to vets for regular check ups. By the end of the first week his eyes had completely cleared up! I only work there once a week and could notice a vast improvement in his eyes and general behaviour, he was skipping around my feet when I went into his pen and would lift up his head for a stroke,

We did have a struggle to get him to eat anything but he started to nibble on bits of hay and was drinking! He even had an xray to see if there were any other injuries as my boss was so worried about him. Unfortunately he went downhill on thursday and terrible diarrhoea and passed away thursday night 

On the thursday though the dog groomer gave him a wash down and when she was blow drying him she found he had a ring on his leg. I'm wondering if there is anyway of tracking down where he came from with the number I've got off his ring. Does this mean he was a show rabbit?? It starts with B.R.C is this British Rabbit Council??

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Its been awful telling people in the shop that he passed away. He's had alot of support from everyone coming in the shop. My boss has paid for all of his treatment (which has run up quite alot) out of the shop.

Heres a few pics of him when he first came to the shop after he had his first vet visit:










































His right eye was terrible, needed to be bathed every hour otherwise it just stuck together 

ETA: Everything else about him was in great condition, his body weight was good and his nails and teeth were perfect. How can anyone leave an animal in such a terrible state!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

with the ring number the brc will be able to tell you the name of the last registered owner, be this the breeder or the last breeder who bought him to show him (there fore they would have changed owner ship of the ring) the name on the ring wont necasarally be the last owner of the rabbit

the ring also tells you how old the rabbit is

the number for the brc is 01636-676042

poor little bunny 


also i notice in the pictures that he has some sweetcorn, please advise your boss (for the safety of the other rabbit) that sweetcorn should never be given to rabbits, just like us they can not digest the outer case, and because their digestive system is a lot smaller then ours, this un digested matter can get stuck, causing blockages, impaction, and even death


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awww poor thing hes lovely x, yes BRC stands for british rabbit council, ive sent their link , you can contact them with the ring number to find the breeder...but a word of warning lot in the show world neck their rabbits when theyve finished with them

The BRC - Welcome to the Official website of The British Rabbit Council


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> with the ring number the brc will be able to tell you the name of the last registered owner, be this the breeder or the last breeder who bought him to show him (there fore they would have changed owner ship of the ring) the name on the ring wont necasarally be the last owner of the rabbit
> 
> the ring also tells you how old the rabbit is
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for that! Ahh I didn't know that, they only normally have it once a week but will let her know thanks! Can you tell from the ring number how old he would of been or would the BRC need to tell me that?



noushka05 said:


> awww poor thing hes lovely x, yes BRC stands for british rabbit council, ive sent their link , you can contact them with the ring number to find the breeder...but a word of warning lot in the show world neck their rabbits when theyve finished with them
> 
> The BRC - Welcome to the Official website of The British Rabbit Council


Thanks for the link. I thought they might but leaving him with such a bad infection (the vet said he had been like that a while for it to get that bad) just isn't right. Doubt anything would come of it anyway but just thought I would try and find out a bit more about him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Ok, thanks for that! Ahh I didn't know that, they only normally have it once a week but will let her know thanks! Can you tell from the ring number how old he would of been or would the BRC need to tell me that?
> 
> Thanks for the link. I thought they might but leaving him with such a bad infection (the vet said he had been like that a while for it to get that bad) just isn't right. Doubt anything would come of it anyway but just thought I would try and find out a bit more about him.


What's the ring number? We will be able to age him from the number


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> What's the ring number? We will be able to age him from the number


It is B.R.C04.C01223


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

He was born in 2004, making him 8 years old.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

He was born in 2004, the BRC will be able to say if the ring was issued early or late 04 

Chances are at 8it he will have been passed on to a pet home so the ring may well be a dead end, its worth a try though


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Ahh I see, i've emailed the brc. They may be able to give a bit of info.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It is so lovely of you to care so much. I wish more people were like you


----------

